# Perfect White-Tail Caliber?



## buckfever77 (May 9, 2016)

I currently shoot a 300WIN MAG for white-tail. I am looking for a new round because I can not hit anything. I have shot at 4 different deer and gut shot one and completely missed the others. Don't know what's going on because at the range I am dead-eye. So asking y'all what caliber y'all recommend for white-tail.


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

Sounds like a good prescription of Zoloft. May help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

buckfever77 said:


> I currently shoot a 300WIN MAG for white-tail. I am looking for a new round because I can not hit anything. I have shot at 4 different deer and gut shot one and completely missed the others. Don't know what's going on because at the range I am dead-eye. So asking y'all what caliber y'all recommend for white-tail.


That's a pretty broad question and you'll get a variety of answers. Perfect whitetail round? There's a lot of them and it depends on who you ask. For me it's simple: .270 win or 7mm-08. Either one will put down any whitetail made. So will a whole bunch of others. It comes down to personal preference and your confidence in it. Good luck.....but seriously .270 is the best. lol!


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

25-06, 7mm-08 and 270

About the only difference will be the 7mm-08 will be available in a short action (lighter) and does better with a shorter barrel. 

My go to is a Remington Model Seven stainless in 7mm-08. Light, compact with 20 inch barrel (great for smaller blinds) and everything I point it at falls over DEAD.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

6.5 creedmoor, low recoil so you can concentrate on the shot.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Depends on the range, area and size of the animal!
I use a 22 250 in the hill country and it's perfect


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

I like the quarter bores. Lots of good options.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

your username may be part of it....
and load the 300 down to 308 levels....


----------



## tdgal (Jun 16, 2009)

*Calber*

There is no right caliber for white tail, I killed them with a 410, 12 gauge, 243, 270, 30-06 and 7 mag. I have even killed them with an SKS.

It's what ever you feel the most comfortable with. I hunted for years with 30-06, then I bought a used 
7 mag for an elk hunt that I never went on. I have been shooting that same 7 mag rifle for over 20 years now. Why because I am the most comfortable with that gun, I shoot well with it and I like it better than my 30-06.

I still shoot the kids 243 at the range and it's on stand buy if anything happens to my 7 mag, as is 
my 270 and my 30-06.

Maybe you just need to get a collection to try them all out that's how most of us get started.

Good Luck and don't drive yourself crazy looking for the perfect round for whitetail!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I hate to say it but the right caliber is one you can shoot accurately with. Jus sayin.


----------



## 610 & 1/2 (Jul 31, 2011)

Caliber does not matter as much as shot placement


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

.270
7mm-08

The 6.5's are proven killers also just not quite as common and ammo harder to find.
These will take down any hoofed animal in North America and any African Plains Game at all ethical hunting ranges. More is just more...but offers no advantage.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My guess is buck fever is taking over the trigger on game. An awesome problem to have, IMO. I still love the hunt and that gut wrench when a good deer steps out. Just keep practicing at the range and the rest will take care of itself over time. I hunted with a .270 for over 25 years. Hard to argue with the success of that caliber. My all time favorite.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

.270 is there any other caliber


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

Generally; 140g @ ~2800+ fps, it doesn't really matter what gun it came out of.


----------



## Fathead (Aug 11, 2005)

It's all been said, but here's another angle: I have an old Mauser-action .308 that is sub-MOA at the range but I don't like it in the stand. Nice heavy stock and a light, short trigger, and will kill anything in its crosshairs, but I'm not comfortable with it. My dad and my oldest son, however, always pick that gun first when it's available. They've each killed 3 deer w/my gun and I've only killed one with it. I like my 6.8 AR a lot better, but it has nothing to do w/the caliber: it just feels right to me.

I've never missed on a deer, but I watched each of my boys miss early on when they weren't settled in. We worked on breathing and relaxing and they're fine now. My younger son watched me take several breaths before finally pulling the trigger on my last deer. The day my heart doesn't beat a little faster when I aim at a deer is the day I'll quit hunting.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

TxDuSlayer said:


> .270 is there any other caliber


yes....257 WBY, 25.06 and 260 Remington.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Sounds like you are getting excited and pulling the trigger?

Breath in and out, take a deep breath, exhale slowly, squeeze the trigger and thumb equally. Make sure that right elbow is secure against something if you are right handed. Know your limitations, try to keep your shots short until you gain confidence. Get a trigger job! 

There are lots of great "range shooters" out there hunting with big magnums that can't shoot a lick in the field.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Spend some time at the gun range.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Perfect caliber for whitetail, hmm, there's the old tried and proven .270 and 30-06, then there's the newer calibers, 7mm-08 and 25-06, pick one of those 4 and you can't go wrong. The 6.5 sounds like a future gun I may buy, just don't see a whole lot of ammo on the shelves for them yet. I think if I were you, I try the 7mm-08, a little less recoil and will drive tacks, plus plenty of punch for any whitetail in this State. I've been shooting a 7mag since I was 13, it's like a part of my body, and I can see myself using that gun til I stop hunting. I use ammo that doesn't blow up, my kid's .243 Corelokts puts a bigger hole in a deer than it does, so overkill has never been an issue, nice not to have to trail them.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I have used several different calibers over the years and settled on the .308 several years ago and havent changed.

The round has minimal recoil and several people at our lease have also changed to .308 after shooting mine a few times.


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

308 or 7mm-08


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

deerblind and feeder at a known distance= 30-30...
150gr and a 4x scope will DRT them w/ proper placement...
millions of deer will attest to this...


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Many many different rounds will work fine for WT deer. It sounds like the 300WM might not be a good match for you. If I were you I'd try something with not as much recoil like the 25-06 or maybe the .260 or any of the 6.5 rounds. Practice with one of these till you get comfortable shooting out to 150 yards or so and go have some fun! Good Luck.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

Practice....Practice.....Practice.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

25.06 with 100 gr Rem Core-Lokt


----------



## sand storm (Mar 15, 2012)

keep your 300 mag. great round. get a muzzle break installed and you will hit em because you will have the knockdown power and the recoil of a 243. trust me I did this with my wife and her 7 mag and she hits them 95% of the time.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Something is not right. Back to basics.*



buckfever77 said:


> I currently shoot a 300WIN MAG for white-tail. I am looking for a new round because I can not hit anything. I have shot at 4 different deer and gut shot one and completely missed the others. Don't know what's going on because at the range I am dead-eye. So asking y'all what caliber y'all recommend for white-tail.


What you are saying seems improbable so lets back up to some basics.

1. I assume you know that a double lung shot deer can run out of sight and look like it never got hit. Sometimes 100 yards. You have to look for blood and trail the blood to the downed animal. The behind the shoulder double lung shot is a very easy reliable shot, but you have to do a little looking for the downed animal.

2. You may be using some high performance expensive bullets that simply do not expand reliably on thin skinned animals like whitetails. Try good old inexpensive Remington Core Lokt 150 grain in the yellow/green box.


----------



## jenks13 (Mar 21, 2013)

Like many have said in this post and others, it all comes down to shot placement and thus a gun you are extremely comfortable with. In my family, the perfect caliber is a 6mm built off a sako action, but it has more to do with the gun than the caliber. 

Best tip I had when I was growing up was to shoot for the off shoulder (the one you can't see). If a deer is broadside, even hard quartering, slipping a bullet into the off shoulder will hit vitals.


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

25-06, 270, 7mm-08, 308

All these are great and recoil isn't bad.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

chicken fried said:


> 25-06, 270, 7mm-08, 308
> 
> All these are great and recoil isn't bad.


Gota go with your list...and comment...Brass is readily available for reloading.and or can be reformed easily.. the only down side to any is if you buy factory load can be ,25-06 and 7mm-08 not many choices in mom and pop locations..I own or have all above..Great rounds...As for Buck fever buck fever and flinching can go together..Have someone load your gun at Range sometimes they slip in a spent round ...and see if you FLINCH...That's the best way to overcome I found...other than back off on Mag calibers...I say 300 mag is way overkill I always say( it kills on both end) and in closing (where you hit then is more important than hole size)


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Maybe I missed it...nobody wants to stand up for the .243 Winchester? It's a wonderful cartridge, especially if you reload.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

And no .280 Rem fans? Select handloads can really turn this one into darn near a 7mm Mag screamer or a mild-mannered 7x57. I own a .270 also and love it but the .280 Rem has greater versatility.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Maybe I missed it...nobody wants to stand up for the .243 Winchester? It's a wonderful cartridge, especially if you reload.


I love it!


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> And no .280 Rem fans? Select handloads can really turn this one into darn near a 7mm Mag screamer or a mild-mannered 7x57. I own a .270 also and love it but the .280 Rem has greater versatility.


I also am 280 fan along with 25-06 Thats my 2 present and no change planned ..243 ain't bad either esp if your recoil sensitive..Its really hard to come up with everything..Wife shoots 250-3000 and or 257 roberts..goodonnes too.. Yea 223 and 22-250 will come up and will kill but its on bottom of list just like 300 mag on top end...Better put 30-30 cause its prolly killed more Deer than any other Cartridge ,only lacking in range...


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

280 is more versatile....but the 270 ammo is way way more commonly available.

I would also say the 7mm-08 beats out the 243 and is just as available....also more versatile....with near identical recoil.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

If I was starting all over,I'd have to go with a Marlin 336 30.30 and 4X scope.


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

No such thing as the perfect whitetail cartridge. Accuracy is way more important. More range time and trigger technique practice.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

If you are dead on at the range it sounds like buck fever rather than flinching from recoil (although the result is the same). I would suggest that every time you see a deer line it up as if you were going to shoot it. Relax, check your breathing then do it again and again. This may calm some of the excitement so you can make a good shot when it counts.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Wouldn't the answer be 30-06? Load the heavies for hunting the thick woods in the East, load high BC rounds for longer shots down South or the panhandle, and everything in between. 

There is essentially nothing the 270 or 280 can do that the 30-06 can't basically match. 280 is 150 grains at around 2800 to 3000. 30-06 is 150 or 155 at 2800 to 2975 (or 3000). Round numbers. The differences in BC and sectional density between a 150/280 and 150/30-06 are basically irrelevant at 99% of the shots on whitetail. Same with velocity. 

Plus, the 30-06 can use the high BC 210 or those 220 round nose hammers for ultra long range or super deep penetration. 280 only goes to about 180 or so. 

I had this discussion a whole bunch of times with my father. All the whiz bang hot rounds and new chamberings, and his response was always the same: 

"Big f'in deal. You are wasting your money on a minor increase in BC and negligible increase in velocity. That new rifle don't do anything your old 30-06 can't do virtually as well on deer at reasonable shooting distance. Boy, how many times go I gotta tell you? There is no extra prize for hitting a deer with a 150 grain bullet that is traveling 150 fps faster. But, there is a cost: less off the shelf ammo, less brass availability, fewer bullet choices, and a new rifle, scope, and dies. 

Stop all this mental masturbation and trying to find the perfect tool, and spend your time and money getting proficient with the more than adequate tool in your possession. If you can't kill it in Texas with a 30-06, its either a rodent a long ways off or something you should not be shooting at in the first place. 

I only refused to listen for 35 to 40 years. Then, it dawned on me, the old man is right.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*7mm-08 Rem*

I've been more accurate with my 7mm-08 than any other caliber I've previously used. With the right bullet its has enough power to put down a moose, and but would prefer to take a 300 if going after that.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs...n-260-rem-best-all-around-whitetail-cartridge


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Ernest said:


> Wouldn't the answer be 30-06? Load the heavies for hunting the thick woods in the East, load high BC rounds for longer shots down South or the panhandle, and everything in between.
> 
> There is essentially nothing the 270 or 280 can do that the 30-06 can't basically match. 280 is 150 grains at around 2800 to 3000. 30-06 is 150 or 155 at 2800 to 2975 (or 3000). Round numbers. The differences in BC and sectional density between a 150/280 and 150/30-06 are basically irrelevant at 99% of the shots on whitetail. Same with velocity.
> 
> ...


He was absolutely right! It sure is fun having the discussion and seeing what everyone likes. I gave my 2cents but I hunt with a 358 Winchester. It's a project and a ole 30-30 would do just fine for the distance I shoot.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

*Ernest...Ernest...!*

But what about those of us with P.O. Ackley Disorder? LOL!


----------



## jebber (Mar 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> But what about those of us with P.O. Ackley Disorder? LOL!


How about a 6.5-06AI? (top)
My other favorites-
6.5 Swede (middle)
7x57 (bottom)

lots of choices, most anything listed will work if you can place the bullet where you want. A non-magnum will help maximize range time.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

I know you said you were dead on at the range, but is that before and after the hunt, or just before? I had a scope on my 30-30 that I sighted in dead on at the range. Missed two deer on the hunt and couldn't figure out why. Took it to the range and it was shooting 6" high and 4" right. Dialed it in again and took it to my buddy to check. Ends up that the scope was drifting causing the issue. Put a new scope on and the problem went away.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

EJ - the first step is acknowledging that you have a problem. The second step is accepting that your grandpa's 30-06 is a fine weapon that is likely more capable than you are as the shooter (assuming your grandpa didn't run chit weapons). 

The third step, and this is the hardest, is not coveting your neighbor's WSM. Just remember your mantra - its a barrel burner and there is no brass available. Say it 100 times while breathing deeply, and the urge shall pass. If not, take a cold shower.

The fourth step is recovery. This comes only with killing creatures with the 30-06. Piles of them. With each delightful spray of the red mist, you are one step removed from your addiction. 

In the end, its one day at a time. And, even after years in recovery, you will still find yourself casting greedy eye's on one of your buddy's dope sheets. Seeing that wind drift at 300 and thinking, oh, its slightly better than the 'ol -06. Don't give in to the temptation.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

308
270
and the king 30-06

Plenty of ammo at the stores and what else do you need.

Pick out a few calibers and then look in the classifieds and once you see that perfect gun in any of those calibers then buy it.

Thats what I did it and here is what I bought

Sako 85 (20.5 inch barrel) in 30-06 and I believe I made the perfect decision and bought the perfect "all around hunting rifle" for every medium to large game animal in N.A.

Whatever it is I am covered!


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

.243


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

I love my 300 win mag. But the best gun is the one you shoot best. Is it a gun problem or a shooters problem? Sounds like you are scared of the gun and flinch.


----------



## FishermanSteve (Jun 24, 2014)

*one more time*

6.5x55 sweed/.260 Rem

will kill all deer sized animal on the planet.
the only reason to shoot something "bigger" is 
1. you like to get kicked.
2. you want to try to kill game past 500 yards.
3. it was daddy/grandpa's gun and now its yours.


----------



## phiz83 (Jan 16, 2012)

270's are nice because if you forget your ammo, you can pick up a box dang near anywhere

I used to shoot competition in the Army and teach ROTC marksmanship. It helps to remember BRAS and PASS. BRAS is breathe, relax, aim, and squeeze. PASS is pick a spot, stupid. The most common issue from going from range to game has to do with not getting settled in and not picking a spot. 

You're going to laugh, but go squirrel hunting with a .22. Concentrate on shooting them in the head. When you can consistently knock down those wary critters that rarely sit still, you're getting there. 

Any of the caliber the guys mentioned are fine. But going into a gas station in the middle of nowhere Texas and finding a box of 270's can save a trip. 

Good luck! Shoot some squirrels!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

.308


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

wait I change my answer to .300 WM since that's what you have


----------



## mactx812 (Aug 1, 2011)

300 WIN MAG is plenty enough caliber for whitetail and Elk. Perhaps its the Indian not the arrow.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

"aim small, miss small". When your realize what this means and can do it on a live target, you will have much better results.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

270 or 308


----------



## deerhunter52 (Oct 27, 2011)

You want to sell that win mag


Sent from my iPhone 6S using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

https://search.yahoo.com/search?ei=utf-8&fr=aaplw&p=rifle+t+rex

this will git r done


----------

